# Sanitation Vent



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Installed two of these this spring, for both the black and grey water holding tank vents. I certainly found a big difference in the smell in the bathroom, particularily on those hot days.
360 Ventilation


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hmmm, link doesn't work...


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Hmmm, link doesn't work...


X's 2


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

X3


----------



## coachsrs (Mar 13, 2005)

X5, but whose countin.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

X5 + 1 / 23 * 0.236


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Huh... it woked fine for me!









NOT!

MaeJae


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Still broken...


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

camping canuks said:


> Installed two of these this spring, for both the black and grey water holding tank vents. I certainly found a big difference in the smell in the bathroom, particularily on those hot days.
> 360 Ventilation


Sorry folks, was following the quick access section and fouled that up







, this link appears to work now


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Yep! Works now...looks like a nice moddy pod pottie mod


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

This only has an impact when the trailer is being towed...right?

I don't see any type of powered fan that woud work while at a campsite.


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Or when the wind blows, the bearings on these units are very sensitive, combined with the integrated sail feature, they turn very easily in a breeze and draw out the offending gases. Installation is relatively easy, however I recommend the self -levelling sealant


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> This only has an impact when the trailer is being towed...right?


Not entirely correct. This type of vent works kind of like the Venturi Effect, with the only exception being air movement and not liquid movement. When there is a light breeze, the design of this vent allows this breeze to cause a slight negative pressure, assisting in the evacuation of the odoriferous emanations from your black (or gray) tank. Now when there is no breeze, it would work just like the $2.00 or $3.00 vent cap that is currently on the vent tube.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

H2oSprayer said:


> This only has an impact when the trailer is being towed...right?


Not entirely correct. This type of vent works kind of like the Venturi Effect, with the only exception being air movement and not liquid movement. When there is a light breeze, the design of this vent allows this breeze to cause a slight negative pressure, assisting in the evacuation of the *odoriferous emanations* from your black (or gray) tank. Now when there is no breeze, it would work just like the $2.00 or $3.00 vent cap that is currently on the vent tube.

[/quote]

LOL...I use this line when ever possible. Kids look at me like I'm from Mars....they have no clue.

Back to the topic....do I really want a lot of the smell coming out of the tank while I'm in the campground. While relaxing in my camping chair, I prefer the smell of fresh pine trees not a odoriferous emanation (see..I got to use it) from my Outbacks black tank.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey, the ad at the link even says these things will keep your tank sensors clean. Wow, they're amazing!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

We've had our Outback for almost 2 years and I've yet to smell any "odoriferous emanations" from inside or outside the trailer. IMHO, if you keep your tank clean and use the correct amount of chemicals, there is no need for these fancy vent pipe covers. And, if the seal on your toilet flush ball is good and holds water in the bowl, you'll not smell anything inside. Same goes for the gray tank - as long as there is liquid in the drain traps.

My advice is to save your money for mods that will help make Outbacking life easier and more enjoyable.

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

I would agree on the fancy tank vent stack do-dads. The BEST think in the world for ANY rv holding tank is proper dumping/cleaning and it cannot be done without a tank flush system. I you do not have one, get one installed and you will be shocked at what comes out of your tank AND the increased capacity as well as better accuracy of the tank monitors. I have one and never have tank odors. PCM


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scoutr2 said:


> We've had our Outback for almost 2 years and I've yet to smell any "odoriferous emanations" from inside or outside the trailer. IMHO, if you keep your tank clean and use the correct amount of chemicals, there is no need for these fancy vent pipe covers. And, if the seal on your toilet flush ball is good and holds water in the bowl, you'll not smell anything inside. Same goes for the gray tank - as long as there is liquid in the drain traps.
> 
> My advice is to save your money for mods that will help make Outbacking life easier and more enjoyable.
> 
> ...


Great advice...


----------

